# SLR oder kompakte Digicam um 1000 Euro



## HAL (22. April 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab mich in letzter Zeit ein bisschen ueber etwas bessere Digitalkameras informiert, da ich eventuell eine kaufen werde. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wo sich die Investition mehr lohnt: bei einer SLR oder einer Kompakten um 1000 Euro...

Ne SLR in dieser Klasse hat 6 MP und ich brauch noch ein Objektiv dazu (ok bei der eos300 z.b. waer das nicht so teuer). Ne Kompakte wie die sony dsc f828 haette 8MP aber halt nur ein eingebautes objektiv...dafuer mit nem grossen anwendungsbereich von weitwinkel bis tele...
momentan tendiere ich eher zu ner kompakten, da die die hoehere aufloesung hat, das objektiv gleich dabei ist und auch da sie etwas handlicher ist...

was wuerdet ihr sagen lohnt sich mehr fuer nen ambitionierten amateur? hat jemand vielleciht eine 1000€-slr oder ne 8mp-kompakte und kann seine erfahrungen berichten?


THX
HAL


----------



## Leola13 (23. April 2004)

Hai,

in der CHIP FotoVideo 05/2004 ist eine Vergleichstest NIKON D70 gegen Canon 300D und ein Test Canon PowerShot Pro1, NIKON Coolpix 8700 gegen Sony Cyber-shot DSC-F828.

Villeicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## HAL (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *Hai,
> 
> in der CHIP FotoVideo 05/2004 ist eine Vergleichstest NIKON D70 gegen Canon 300D und ein Test Canon PowerShot Pro1, NIKON Coolpix 8700 gegen Sony Cyber-shot DSC-F828.
> ...



durch die chip bin ich ueberhaupt auf die idee gekommen, vielleciht auch kompakte statt ner eox 300d in erwaegung zu ziehen. aber irgendwie fehlen real-life-meinungen, denn die vor und nachteile von ner slr mit 6mp oder ner 8mp kompakten wiegen sich ziemlich genau auf, zumindest dem artikel nach...


----------



## Nicki (23. April 2004)

Hallo Hal,

also  ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Profi, was Digitalfotografie angeht. Aber  eine höhere Pixelanzahl heißt nicht gleich auch bessere Bilder. Oft gibt es bei sehr hohen Pixelanzahlen starkes Rauschen im Bild. Aber das ist wohl auch immer von Kamera zu Kamera verschieden.

Wünsche dir viel Glück, dass du dich für die richtige Kamera entscheiden wirst! 

Gruß
Nicki


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. April 2004)

Hi HAL,

es ist ganz einfach so, dass man eine Kompaktkamera eher mal dabei hat, als
eine SLR. Diese nimmt man eigentlich nur dann mit, wenn man ganz bewusst
auch fotografieren möchte. Flexibler und mehr Möglichkeiten haben natürlich die
SLR. Das dürfte völlig außer Frage stehen. Allerdings immer verbunden mit dem
Wissen, dass diese fotografische Flexibilität erstmal mittels Objektiven erkauft
werden muss.

Die Frage, ob du bei einer Kompaktkamera oder einer SLR besser aufgehoben
bist kann dir hier so keiner beantworten, da es von deinem Vorhaben UND von
deinem Verhalten (ja, natürlich auch unbestreitbar vom Geldbeutel) abhängt.

Also kläre für dich selbst erstmal, ob du ganz bewusst fotografieren möchtest, in
Ruhe und gezielt deine Bilder "bauen" willst .... oder ob du einfach nur hier und da
mal ein schönes Bildchen schiessen willst aus der Situation heraus.

Die schönste SLR bringt nix, wenn sie dann immer schön zuhause in der
Glasvitrine steht.  Hältst du dich selbst in der Beziehung eher für faul, dann
nimm auf jeden Fall lieber eine Kompaktkamera und lebe mit den Einschränkungen.
Hast du mehr vor, dann kauf dir eine SLR und mach dir klar, dass noch der eine
oder andere Euro ausgegeben werden wird.

Die reine Auflösung:
Ob nun 6MP oder 8MP sollte für deine Entscheidung gar keine Rolle spielen.
Es geht in erster Linie um ganz grundsätzliche Systemunterschiede. Auch mit
6MP kannst du (was man ohnehin dann nahezu nie macht) problemlos auch
wirklich große Abzüge machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## HAL (23. April 2004)

danke fuer die ausfuehrliche antowort, vor allem auch was die aufloesung angeht. 
ich denke schon dass es ein vorteil ist die kamera einfach mal einpacken zu koennen, da viele motive einfach spontan sind...
ich werd einfach mal in nen laden gehn und mir ein paar modelle in der realitaet anschauen, anstatt immer nur tests zu lesen usw...


----------



## mike_h (24. April 2004)

*Auflösung*

Wie schon oben gedsagt: Auflösung ist NICHT alles.
Schau due die Objektive an: Lichtstärke ist durch (fast) nichts zu ersetzen und bedeutet schärfere Foto´s. Auch gibt es Kameras die ihre CVD´s 2* auslesen und dann "6 MP  Auflösung" draufschreiben. Ich persönlich finde "Kompakte" wegen der vergößerten Mobilität gut- durch Vorsatztobjektive können die kleinen Zoom- Schwächen ausgeglichen werden, weil sie meist nur 3* Zoom haben.
Aber: ein großes Zoom- Objetiv ist in der Abbildung nicht so gut wie ein Festbrennweiten Tele z. Bsp.
Es gibt also für alles ein Für & Wider. Persönlich stehe ich auf meine Olympus C40 & C4040- da habe ich alles was ich brauche.
Die C8080 habe ich leider nur von der Technik her gesehen - aber die scheint mir ein echter Knaller zu sein - Objektiv & Auflösung in der absoluten Spitzenklasse.
Auch  Minoltas sind ja momentan günstig zu kriegen, Pansonics bestechen durch ihr Zoom- Objektiv. 
Also: Mut zur Entscheidung .

Ciao
Mike


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Also die Mobilität dieser Kameras zumindest von der Sony ist genausohoch wie die der EOS 300D ... und ich finde falls du dir eine Kompaktkamera kaufen willst tuhen es auch 500 euro ... denn mit denen bekommst du bereits super Bilder mit 5-6 megapixeln und gescheiten objetiven drinnen ... 

du kannst mir ja ruhig dann die 500 euro schenken dann fehlen mir nur noch 300 euro zur 300D 

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a61594.html


----------



## HAL (4. Mai 2004)

ich glaub inzwischen auch dass ich lieber erstmal nur 400-500€ ausgeben sollte...

dabei dachte ich an die canon powershot g5, die scheint ziemlich cool zu sein...was sagt ihr dazu? was ich jetzt noch nicht rausbekommen hab (zu wenig zeit ^^) ist ob man da auch die blende manuell einstellen kann und nicht immer alles so tiefenscharf ist..will ja auch ein bisschen kreativ werden


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Die G5 ist wärmstens zu empfehlen !  

Und anscheinend kann man auch manuell die blende einstellen...
Flexizone AF/AE-Autofokus/Belichtungsmessung über 345 einzeln anwählbare Messfelder; Einzelbild-Autofokus oder Schärfenachführung;

Kauf dir die ruhig


----------



## HAL (4. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nacron _
> *Die G5 ist wärmstens zu empfehlen !
> 
> Und anscheinend kann man auch manuell die blende einstellen...
> ...



ok^^

hast du die? bzw. hat die sonst jemand hier und ist zufrieden damit?


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Nein besitzen tuh ich keine ich hab aber ma mit ner G3 Fotographiert die Baugleich ist und die fand ich geil 

und die Bewertungen in Geizhals Sprechen für sich 

70 von 83 Besuchern empfehlen dieses Produkt

das Objektiv gehört mit 2.0 -3.0 zu den ganz Guten 

und sonst ist nichts an der Kamera auszusetzen 

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a56295.html


----------



## HAL (4. Mai 2004)

ich hab mich jetzt so gut wie entschueden, bei der pwoershot g5 scheint ja nur die 0.6s ausloeseverzoegerung nicht ideal (aber immer noch akzeptabel) zu sein...jetzt muss ich nur noch den billigsten anbieter finden. bei ebay gibts die relativ guenstig nue zu kaufen, aber das wird dann problematisch wenn ich mal ein problem mit der kamera habe...
ich bin momentan in england, aber hier ist die kamera wohl eher teurer (ich hab die preise auf deutschem und englischem amazon verglichen)

noch ne frage: was fuer ne speicherkarte sollte ich nehmen? ich dachte so an ein 1gb microdrive, wie ist die geschwindigkeit von denen?


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Die Microdrives drehen sich normalerweise mit 4200 U/min das ist schnell genug da die kamera so und so einen internen Bilpuffer hatt und dort könnten mindestens 2 bilder gespeichert werden und die werden eigentlich auch gleich übetragen also von der geschwindigkeit dürftest du keine Probleme haben 

und nochmal zu den Preisen:

die billigsten Anbieter findest du bei Geizhals.at/deutschland 

hier nochmal die direkte url: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a56295.html

schau auf die noten der onlineshops ... ebug ist ganz gut ... oder mindfactory


----------



## HAL (4. Mai 2004)

hier in UK gibts nen onlineshop der die fuer umgerechnet 460€ verkauft. da werd ich sie wohl holen... *freu*

EDIT: hab mir gerade ein paar kundenbewertungen fuer den onlineshop durchgelesen, die rechnen die mehrwertsteuer nciht ein weil die aus den usa versenden, aber der zoll verlangt sie dann nachtraeglich von den kunden, deswegensien die so billig....muss ich wohl doch 500€ zahlen...


----------



## HAL (6. Mai 2004)

falls jemand wuesste wo ich die besonders billig bekommen kann waer ich sehr dankbar. das beste angebot was ich finden kann ist bei fotoversand24.de foer 703 euro (kamera + 1gb microdrive + cf-pcmcia adapter)


----------

